# Sea Conquest... BP...



## british hazel

Here is a wee teaser for all you offshore workers... Can any of you gent,s remember the "Sea Conquest"... What happened to her and is she still drilling for oil... She may have had a name change... But that is pure speculation on my part... Any help would be most welcome... Thank you one and all... 
Dave Ex Bp....


----------



## djmorton

Dave,
Do you mean BP's MODU "Sea Quest" which drilled off the Lincolnshire coast in the mid 1960's ?.
This semi-sub eventually ended up off Nigeria where sometime in the 1980's
She had a blowout and a fire and eventually sank I believe.


----------



## tam fairweather

*Sea Conquest*

Dave, 
1992 - 1996 Benloyal 
1982 - 1992 Ocean Benloyal 
1976 - 1982 Sea Conquest 
she is still working in Australia for Stena Drilling,she has been the Stena Clyde since 1996 ,she left the North Sea around 1991.
Cheers
Tam


----------



## BillH

tam fairweather said:


> Dave,
> 1992 - 1996 Benloyal
> 1982 - 1992 Ocean Benloyal
> 1976 - 1982 Sea Conquest
> she is still working in Australia for Stena Drilling,she has been the Stena Clyde since 1996 ,she left the North Sea around 1991.
> Cheers
> Tam


This rig was only built in Finland in 1976 so would not have been off the Lincolnshire coast in the 1960's, referring to Post 2.

The rig in post No.2 was SEA QUEST and was completed in 1966 at Belfast by Harland & Wolff, I believe as a replacement for the SEA GEM which was lost.


----------



## tam fairweather

*Sea Conquest*

Can any of you gent,s remember the "Sea Conquest"... 

I think thats the rig in question!!!

Tam


----------



## linglis

I was night Mariner on the Sea Conquest from 1978 to 1982.


----------



## louis mair

*Sea Conquest / Ocean Ben Loyal*

Tam Fairweather has a good memory. Sea Conquest was a replacement for Sea Quest. She was sold to Ben Odeco who crewed her through Atlantic Drilling/Ben Line. She was sometimes called the Ocean Bin Liner at this period. I remember her as the worst rig I have ever been on.
Louis


----------



## british hazel

*"sea conquest"...*

Hello There Tam... 

Nice to hear from you, Yes that is the one "Sea Conquest"... The sea quest only had three legs I believe... Nice to find out about her though... My time on her is just memories now, but I had a good time taking the meals out on deck for the divers who had been saturating diving at the time... They stuck a mask on me ... Naturally when it came off my voice was somewhat different... all good fun... Harmless... had good evenings with them all... But that was when I was there... Mind picking up plates was a chore... I was a cook on board... Actually we never ran out...Happy Days... Cheers for the information "Tam" 







tam fairweather said:


> Can any of you gent,s remember the "Sea Conquest"...
> 
> I think thats the rig in question!!!
> 
> Tam


----------



## oysaet

Here she is (or a model, at least) : http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/252289.html

I remember her well, from her yard stays at Haugesund Mekaniske Verksted at the west coast of Norway in the 80s. She was there in Febr/March 1981, and then in the spring of 1982. She arrived at March 17th, together with Dundee Kingsnorth. 

Being just a kid then, oil rigs were one of my greatest interests. And the arrival of two H3 semi subs at the same day surely made a great impression.

As Ocean Benloyal - yardstay Feb 1983.

Oyvind


----------



## oysaet

And Ocean Benloyal - back to Haugesund again in April 1990...

Both the Dundee Kingsnorth and the Kingsnorth UK were also frequent callers at the yard.


----------



## oysaet

*Sea Conquest in Haugesund / HMV*

Here is a picture of her - from 1981, I think. Probably taken shortly before her departure from Haugesund at the end of March (31/3). The rigs used to perform stability tests in Karmsundet before they left for the North Sea. I´d say this photo must be from such an occasion. 
Photo credit : HMV archive / house journal LOGGEN.


----------



## Dougy.r

*Sea Conquest*

My Father worked on the Conquest Bob Robertson as a Mech Technician
I remember he had as similar photo graph in Norway taken at night which he had enlarged and framed, He then went to work on the Sea Explorer his last rig was the Buchan Alpha. He's been retired 10 years now


----------



## linglis

I know your Dad, was onboard Conquest at the same time, as the night Mariner.Good Engineer.


----------



## JTB1947

I worked as a Driller on the Sea Quest as an employee of BP on the Forties Field in 1976, but was only there for about 6 months.
I have not the faintest idea what happened to her subsequently.


----------



## tam fairweather

*Stena Clyde retired*

Stena Clyde Retired

Stena Clyde (Australia) Pty Ltd have decided to remove the Stena Clyde from active service and retire the rig from the Stena Drilling fleet.
Tam


----------



## j.perkins1

linglis said:


> I was night Mariner on the Sea Conquest from 1978 to 1982.


 My late father, Arthur Perkins, was a crane operator on the Sea Quest and then the Sea Conquest. Did you know him


----------

